# Found this botlle in well, can anyone help me identify



## rthomas (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi, I found this bottle in a well in my back yard ( in the UK ). Don't know anything about it.

Hope I've managed to upload JPEGS !!!

Bottle is approximately 7 ¼ inches long.
Embossed on glass says “ RIDER & SON” underneath says “SHEFFIELD”
Says “TRADE” , then an emblem of a hand , other side has an emblem of a circle with lines coming from it  (maybe a sun) then “MARK”
Underneath is a horse and rider ( rider has a hat on )
Glass has a greenish colour.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## whittled (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice bottle. It was probably a seltzer or mineral water. The type would be Hamilton but some people just call them torpedo. With the pictorial TM, even if it's common over there, I suspect there is still a demand.
If you don't get what you need here you can try The British Antique Bottle Forum, great bunch of people there and closer to the source.
I'm not trying to chase you away, I'm a member of both plus a couple others around the globe.


----------



## RCO (Feb 28, 2017)

that's a neat bottle to find in your back yard , don't know anything about it but it appears to be worthy of further research , I like the horse design on it


----------



## rthomas (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank-you for the british forum. I will make myself a member, and get the information closer to home.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice!  Any other finds with it?


----------



## Diggin4ever (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice Old find ...any date info. to it?


----------

